# Am I miscarrying only one week after conception?



## nhs90

I have a 42 day cycle, and am generally accurate to the day. I was ovulating approx a week ago, and my partner and I had intercouse during this time. It is now a little over a week since ovulation and possible conception, and almost two weeks before my period is due, and after severe sharp cramps in my lower abdoman (to the point where I couldnt move my legs), a few hours later I started bleeding fairly heavily (not a huge amount of blood, similar to mid period) and it is containing blood clots.

I generally spot for a few days before my period, which is usually accompanied with dragging back pain and bloating cramps. this is not happening and something just seems off. I wasnt planning to take a pregnancy test until the 31st of Jan, as this is when my period is due. I am wondering if this is an early miscarriage / the egg didnt attach, and if it is possible to bleed so much so early on. I have been a little bit emotional today, as I feel as though this could be over before it even began, and like I have been deprived of my right to ever even know for sure. Any advice on wether this could have even possibly been an early term miscarriage, and what to expect from here, would be very much appreciated. thanks


----------



## mamaofthree

Hmmmm, that seems a tad quick, but it is possible fertilization has occured When I had a chemical pregnancy (lost before implantation or shortly after) I got a positve hpt at 11day post ov then it promptly turned neg, and was over. A week after intercourse or is about the earliest implantation can occur, taking around 6-12 days.m If it was a chemical your period should arrive on time/a little late. It could be heavier or lighter, but many women report a totally normal period type bleed. These are so common, and it's very sad when it happens to you believe me I can empathise. They think 70%a vast majority of women have them but never notice. They are generally caused by chromosonal issues as with clinical ievitable miscarriage. I'm sorry you are feeling low, and hope everything works out for you. xxx


----------

